
Japan Just Landed a Spacecraft on an Asteroid, and the Photos Are Nuts - Anon84
https://www.sciencealert.com/japan-just-landed-its-spacecraft-on-an-asteroid-and-the-photos-are-nuts
======
atrain714
cool

